# vulnerability = τρωτότητα, ευαλωτότητα, ευπάθεια



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Σε σημείωμά του στο Παρατηρητήριο ο Άρης Τσουκαλάς γράφει:
Παρατηρώ ότι η «τρωτότητα» έχει αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται τελευταία στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο, χωρίς να έχει συμπεριληφθεί ακόμα στο λημματολόγιο των λεξικών της κνε.

Έχει δίκιο. Η _τρωτότητα_ υπάρχει στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου, αλλά όχι στο ΛΚΝ ή το ΛΝΕΓ. Υπάρχει επίσης η *τρωτότης* στον Δημητράκο και σε παλιά δίγλωσσα λεξικά (για το *vulnerability*): στον Οδυσσέα και το Penguin-Hellenews (1975). Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι καθιερωμένος όρος, με λογικό σχηματισμό και καλή αντιστοιχία.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι, όπως από το αρχαίο _βιβρώσκω_ είχαμε τα _βρωτός_ και _βρώσιμος_, έτσι και από το _τιτρώσκω_ προέκυψε κάποια στιγμή, εκτός από το αρχαίο και καθιερωμένο _τρωτός_, και ένα _τρώσιμος_, μαζί και _τρωσιμότητα_ (_τρωσιμότης_). Δεν διέπρεψαν, τα βρίσκουμε ωστόσο π.χ. στο Λεξικό του Ηπίτη. 

Αλλά και σε σύγχρονο κείμενο του ΤΕΕ, σε «Ορολογία ασφάλειας» βλέπω:
Τρωσιμότητα ή τρωτότητα (vulnerability) είναι οι συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες ένας επιτιθέμενος μπορεί να παραβιάσει μία (φανερή ή υπονοούμενη) πολιτική ασφάλειας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2014)

Ο όρος «τρωτότητα» χρησιμοποιείται όχι μόνο για να περιγράψει την ιδιότητα του τρωτού, αλλά επίσης και για να αποδώσει τον όρο vulnerability όπως αυτός χρησιμοποιείται στην πληροφορική:Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τα συστήματα και οι εφαρμογές της Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. δεν επηρεάζονται από την *τρωτότητα* «Heartbleed».​


----------



## sarant (Apr 17, 2014)

Ο όρος vulnerability είναι πολύ βασικός για το μπριτζ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στα ελληνικά δεν έχει μεταφραστεί "τρωτότητα" αλλά μόνο περιφραστικά (π.χ. σχέση των μανς). Η άχρηστη πληροφορία είναι ότι την έννοια της vulnerability στο μπριτζ την εισήγαγε ο Χάρολντ Βάντερμπιλτ, ο εκατομμυριούχος.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2014)

Θεωρητικά όμως η τρωτότητα δεν έχει πληθυντικό, έτσι δεν είναι; Άρα για να μεταφράσεις το vulnerabilities θα πρέπει να πεις «σημεία τρωτότητας». Γι' αυτό ίσως είναι προτιμότερη η «τρωσιμότητα», κατά τη «χρησιμότητα».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2014)

Γιατί η _τρωτότητα _να μην έχει πληθυντικό; Μπορεί να ακολουθήσει άλλες λέξεις σε -_ότητα_, όπως λ.χ. ποιότητα, θεότητα, οντότητα, δυνατότητα, ταυτότητα κλπ.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2014)

Σίγουρα μπορεί να σχηματίσει πληθυντικό, αλλά η σημασία της λέξης είναι «η ιδιότητα του τρωτού» που δεν έχει νόημα στον πληθυντικό - όπως δεν έχει νόημα να πεις «θνητότητες», «τελειότητες» κ.λπ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2014)

Όπως είπαμε στο #2, η λέξη _τρωτότητα _δεν περιορίζεται στη σημασία «η ιδιότητα του τρωτού».


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Μα ήδη, dharvatis, προσέθεσες τη δεύτερη σημασία (εκτός από την «ιδιότητα του τρωτού»): τρωτό σημείο, αδυναμία. Αυτή δεν είναι η σημασία στην πρόταση του #2;

Άλλωστε, σαν το Εκκλησιαστή, ο μέσος χρήστης αναφωνεί καθημερινά: Τρωτότης τρωτοτήτων, τα πάντα τρωτότης.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2014)

Μα η δεύτερη σημασία θα υπάρχει μόνον εφόσον τη δεχτούμε, και μόνο τότε θα μπορεί η λέξη να χρησιμοποιηθεί στον πληθυντικό. Αν τελικά προτιμηθεί η «τρωσιμότητα», όμως, αυτό δεν θα γίνει. Είναι μάλλον πρωθύστερο το επιχείρημα δηλαδή


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Όπως ξέρεις, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους πληθυντικούς, είτε -ότητα είναι είτε κοτζάμ -ιμότητα.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ο όρος «τρωτότητα» χρησιμοποιείται όχι μόνο για να περιγράψει την ιδιότητα του τρωτού, αλλά επίσης και για να αποδώσει τον όρο vulnerability όπως αυτός χρησιμοποιείται στην πληροφορική:Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τα συστήματα και οι εφαρμογές της Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. δεν επηρεάζονται από την *τρωτότητα* «Heartbleed».​


H ΓΓΠΣ πάντως άλλαξε διατύπωση (πιθανόν κάποιος λαθολόγος να τους φόβισε):Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τα συστήματα και οι εφαρμογές της Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. δεν είναι τρωτά στο «Heartbleed» και ως εκ τούτου δε μπορεί να τα απειλήσει.
​
ΥΓ Για δε το αμφίσημο «δε» στην παραπάνω ανακοίνωση, δεν σχολιάζω, δεν σχολιάζω. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης την υπέδειξε τη "διόρθωση";


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Βέβαια, με τη νέα διατύπωση το Heartbleed γίνεται απειλή, επιτιθέμενος, και δεν φαίνεται ότι είναι κερκόπορτα.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2014)

Σχετικά με τη vulnerability:
ευπάθεια, ευαλωτότητα

Γενικότερα, ως όρος των κοινωνικών επιστημών, η ευαλωτότητα δίνει κάποια υπολογίσιμα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

Ναι, είναι εντυπωσιακή η διάδοση της _ευαλωτότητας_. Τα βάζω στον τίτλο.


----------

